# XCD - XCD Energy



## surelle (2 February 2006)

Has anybody heard anything about this one?


----------



## RobinHood (26 September 2006)

poising for a breakout... I like it


----------



## alimickem (12 October 2006)

any news on the drilling anyone? seems promising though. appreciate feedback.


----------



## phar cough (9 January 2007)

Keep an eye on this one... imo this stock is way undervalued, another good ann should see it start to move.


----------



## phar cough (22 March 2007)

These guys are on the move again with update due on current drilling in the GOM. This well is quite near their discovery well which should start production soon.They are in need of some good news after the last well came up dry.

Interested to see if any charists have a veiw?


----------



## alankew (22 March 2007)

Not a chartist by any stretch of the imagination but looks like a potential breakout at 18c,then perhaps little to stop it running to 22.5c. Anyone else?


----------



## bas (26 March 2007)

If current well comes in they will be 25 cents plus. If not expect some weakness but price will be supported by predicted revenue of $400k- $500k per month from High Island Block 24-L well due to come on line April/ May.

Also written up in Peter Strachan's Stock Analysis newsletter with target price of 37 cents.


----------



## phar cough (30 March 2007)

Something stirring this morning, hopefully some good news on the way?


----------



## phar cough (2 April 2007)

In trading halt today, hopefully positive news on curent drill


----------



## Bonk (10 June 2007)

Very good stock to get in cheap on . About to start lots of activities. Will be covered by Patersons and Stockanalysis in next few days . 

Issue on atm subduing the price .

BUT .........research and the smart will be making money here 

dyor 

I declare :  hold some ETE


----------



## BESBS Player (31 July 2009)

Have bought into this stock over the last 4 weeks. From a quick glance, ETE appealed as it has a little production, cash on hand, no debt and drilling to hopefully occur late in 2009 in the GOM. 

Just had a quick scim of the ETE quarterly.

Main Pass Block 252.
* 11.5 BCF of 2P reserves
* finalising JV agreements in August.
* aiming to drill around dec 09 (after wet season).

$8m cash
Debt free
High Island still bringing in a little cash flow.


As a BESBS play, I suspect that this one will hover and then make a move once a JV agreement is confirmed some time late August. Once drilling approaches, we should see the SP get a further wriggle on...

Holding ETE

Happy to sit for a while and see if this can get me a solid return.


----------



## BESBS Player (3 August 2009)

Change of plans with ETE.

Over the weekend, I was informed that drilling is most likely to occur in H1 2010 - 2009 is very unlikely. Although there might be a small spike when a JV announcement occurs (hopefully by September), I sense that the SP shall drift southward when it becomes apparent that drilling shall not occur in 2009.
This risk is too much for my liking as there are many spots to park BESBS $$$ to make quicker gains.

Sold out at 13c.
Made 19% profit in a month. Nothing startling but profit is profit 

Good luck to all holders


----------



## Deadcat (18 November 2009)

Daily volume picking up, waiting on drill results, if all good then would like to see some insto's parting with their dough.


----------



## acfnais (18 November 2009)

Technically, the low of 0.19 now becomes a solid support level. On the upside, the resistance is located at 0.25. The technical indicator shows buy with the 0.29 target price in short term.


----------



## Muschu (5 April 2010)

A friend alerted me to a report on ETE by a company called Arrowhead.  I have tried to paste a link to the report but not been successful.
The downside of the report is that it was commissioned by ETE!  I do not hold this stock but wondered if anyone has any more independent info?  In summary Arrowhead said:

Due Diligence and Valuation Report
Arrowhead Code: 06-03-02
Coverage initiated: 10 October 2009
This document: 24 February 2010
Fair share value bracket: AUS$0.691 to AUS$1.169
Share price on date: AUS$0.210i


----------



## Kremmen (29 May 2011)

Euroz have starting covering Entek (as well as being involved in cap raisings for them) and have put a target price of 26c/share on them.


----------



## tradefill (10 June 2011)

from SMH,

Another Sundance beckoning?
Richard Hemming
June 10, 2011 - 11:00AM

For those not afraid of a bit of risk, oil and gas producer and explorer Entek could be right up their alley.

At 15 cents the company has a market cap of almost $80 million and is described by one invested fundie as “a smaller version of Sundance Energy”.

Sundance (ASX: SEA) is a shale oil and gas producer and also has operations in the “Niobrara” shale region in the US. Niobrara refers to a large and very old inland sea that extends from Texas up through Colorado and Wyoming towards Canada.
Advertisement: Story continues below

Even after recent weakness, Sundance's shares have increased five-fold in the past year, but this relates to its activities in the Bakken region located to the east, primarily in North Dakota. This is shale gas technology has been most successful. Niobrara has much potential, but has had little success thus far.

The experts say that the engineering technology is improving all the time. For the optimists, the real clue to value in Entek is the heavyweights involved in production in locations close to Entek, which is in the Green River Basin in Wyoming, Utah and Colorado. These include Shell, Andarko, Questar, Double Eagle Petroleum and Gulfport Energy.

Broker Euroz's 27 cents a share valuation for Entek is based on a re-rating of its exploration “acreage” from $1500 per acre to $3000. This in turn relies on one of these heavyweight companies extracting oil in large quantities nearby to Entek's operations.

Of course, if Entek (ASX: ETE) can extract oil AND it can find a big partner, its valuation will skyrocket. You just have to look at Aurora Oil and Gas (AUT), which has a market cap of $1.3 billion to see what is possible.

As with any high risk exploration project, it is at a very early stage. Entek is due to start drilling five wells later this month.

Entek had a poor 2010, having been in an unsuccessful joint venture with US based New Frontier, which was as cash strapped as Entek. Fast forward to today and it has the cash. This month it announced an oil discovery in its well in the Gulf of Mexico and in April it raised $25 million in equity.

The elephant in the room for shale gas production is the environmental damage that was highlighted in the documentary “Gas Land” which was mainly set in New York State. According to analysts, this is not an issue for companies in the Niobrara or Bakken regions, because the populations are much lower and the exploration is mainly for oil and not gas, which can find its way into water systems much more readily.

One thing is for sure, though. When Entek does start “fracking” this month, most shareholders probably won't be thinking about the environmental impact


----------



## Jaddley (30 January 2012)

*Entek Energy (ETE)*

Does anyone know what is going on here (as they find new recent lows daily)?


----------



## Kremmen (18 February 2012)

25% rise in price on Fri, with 38.6M shares traded, well over 10x the usual volume.

Surely time for a speeding ticket?


----------



## Chasero (18 February 2012)

Kremmen said:


> 25% rise in price on Fri, with 38.6M shares traded, well over 10x the usual volume.
> 
> Surely time for a speeding ticket?




I just read on another forum Alex Cowie recommended this stock..

Might be the reason for the 25% move on 35m volume friday.


----------



## Kremmen (20 February 2012)

Chasero said:


> I just read on another forum Alex Cowie recommended this stock..




Another 28M through today. That's 13% of the company that's changed hands in 2 trading days. Either Alex is very influential, or something more is going on.


----------



## mr. jeff (21 February 2012)

Amazing volume and clear break of downtrend. 
Worth watching for a test and perhaps an entry may present itself. 

Have no idea what is going on, but I have often suspected that the D&D tips are worked over by some big boys, happily harvesting money from the inexperienced, blind buyers.


----------



## Jaddley (22 April 2012)

Does anyone have recent news on ETE?


----------



## Agentm (29 July 2012)

jaddley

it may happen soon, i think some action is about to commence on this one


----------



## Gryphonik (2 November 2012)

Been a shocking lastmonth or so for ETE? Any idea who is bailing on the stock from the instituional investors?


----------



## System (8 August 2019)

On August 8th, 2019, Entek Energy Limited (ETE) changed its name and ASX code to XCD Energy Limited (XCD).


----------



## System (24 July 2020)

On July 22nd, 2020, XCD Energy Limited (XCD) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by 88 Energy Limited (88E).


----------

